# Software > OpenWrt >  cacti+snmp+openwrt

## sodapop

Προσπαθώ να πάρω τις τιμές για Signal και Noise απο ένα interface (e.g. ath0 atheros) και να τις κάνω graph στο cacti. Μήπως έχει βρεί κανείς τα OID;

----------


## Acinonyx

Για τον madwifi δεν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα OIDs. Μπορείς όμως να φτιάξεις scriptάκια που θα περνάνε τα δεδομένα που θες στον snmpd. Δες το man του snmpd.

----------


## tana

> Προσπαθώ να πάρω τις τιμές για Signal και Noise απο ένα interface (e.g. ath0 atheros) και να τις κάνω graph στο cacti. Μήπως έχει βρεί κανείς τα OID;


#RX Signal Level and Noise Level
iwconfig ath0 |grep Signal |awk '{print $4}' |tr -d level=- >/mnt/signal
iwconfig ath0 |grep Signal |awk '{print $2}' |tr -d [Quality=,/94] > /mnt/quality

# BGP Routes
netstat -nr |grep ath0 |wc -l >/mnt/routes

Όπου /mnt/filename το αρχείο που καταγράφει τις τιμές. Με το MRTG διαβάζεις τις τιμές και τις κάνεις graph.

----------


## sodapop

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το έκανα έτσι απλά αναρωτιόμουνα αν μπορούσες να τα πάρεις από SNMP κατευθείαν.

----------


## alasondro

Αρχικά δημιούργησε ένα script που να σου επιστρέφει το σήμα για την ath0 πχ.


```
#!/bin/sh
awk '/ath0/ { print substr($4,0,3) }' /proc/net/wireless
```

Ας πούμε οτι το έχεις σώσει στο αρχείο /etc/signal 
μετά στο snmpd.conf πρόσθεσε την γραμμή


```
exec signalStrength /etc/signal
```

το signalStrength είναι απλά ένα όνομα που δίνει μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε...
αν τώρα κάνεις 


```
snmpwalk -Ci -v 1 -c public 10.27.228.10 .1.3.6.1.4.1.2021
```

θα πάρεις κάτι σαν και αυτό

UCD-SNMP-MIB::memIndex.0 = INTEGER: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memErrorName.0 = STRING: swap
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memTotalSwap.0 = INTEGER: 0 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memAvailSwap.0 = INTEGER: 0 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memTotalReal.0 = INTEGER: 127676 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memAvailReal.0 = INTEGER: 110060 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memTotalFree.0 = INTEGER: 110060 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memMinimumSwap.0 = INTEGER: 16000 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memShared.0 = INTEGER: 0 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memBuffer.0 = INTEGER: 316 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memCached.0 = INTEGER: 6592 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memSwapError.0 = INTEGER: error(1)
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memSwapErrorMsg.0 = STRING: Running out of swap space (0)
UCD-SNMP-MIB::extIndex.1 = INTEGER: 1
UCD-SNMP-MIB::extNames.1 = STRING: signalStrength
UCD-SNMP-MIB::extCommand.1 = STRING: /etc/mysnmp/signal
UCD-SNMP-MIB::extResult.1 = INTEGER: 0
*UCD-SNMP-MIB::extOutput.1 = STRING: -96*
UCD-SNMP-MIB::extErrFix.1 = INTEGER: noError(0)
UCD-SNMP-MIB::extErrFixCmd.1 = STRING: 
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laIndex.1 = INTEGER: 1
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laIndex.2 = INTEGER: 2
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laIndex.3 = INTEGER: 3
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laNames.1 = STRING: Load-1
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laNames.2 = STRING: Load-5
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laNames.3 = STRING: Load-15
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoad.1 = STRING: 0.00
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoad.2 = STRING: 0.00
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoad.3 = STRING: 0.00
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laConfig.1 = STRING: 12.00
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laConfig.2 = STRING: 12.00
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laConfig.3 = STRING: 12.00
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoadInt.1 = INTEGER: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoadInt.2 = INTEGER: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoadInt.3 = INTEGER: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoadFloat.1 = Opaque: Float: 0.000000
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoadFloat.2 = Opaque: Float: 0.000000
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laLoadFloat.3 = Opaque: Float: 0.000000
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laErrorFlag.1 = INTEGER: noError(0)
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laErrorFlag.2 = INTEGER: noError(0)
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laErrorFlag.3 = INTEGER: noError(0)
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laErrMessage.1 = STRING: 
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laErrMessage.2 = STRING: 
UCD-SNMP-MIB::laErrMessage.3 = STRING: 
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssIndex.0 = INTEGER: 1
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssErrorName.0 = STRING: systemStats
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssSwapIn.0 = INTEGER: 0 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssSwapOut.0 = INTEGER: 0 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssIOSent.0 = INTEGER: 0 blocks/s
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssIOReceive.0 = INTEGER: 0 blocks/s
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssSysInterrupts.0 = INTEGER: 6 interrupts/s
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssSysContext.0 = INTEGER: 15 switches/s
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuUser.0 = INTEGER: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuSystem.0 = INTEGER: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuIdle.0 = INTEGER: 99
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawUser.0 = Counter32: 946402
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawNice.0 = Counter32: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawSystem.0 = Counter32: 4280444
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawIdle.0 = Counter32: 174228619
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawWait.0 = Counter32: 228
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawKernel.0 = Counter32: 90628
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawInterrupt.0 = Counter32: 1289612
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssIORawSent.0 = Counter32: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssIORawReceived.0 = Counter32: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssRawInterrupts.0 = Counter32: 1514487007
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssRawContexts.0 = Counter32: 25860770
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssCpuRawSoftIRQ.0 = Counter32: 2900204
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssRawSwapIn.0 = Counter32: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::ssRawSwapOut.0 = Counter32: 0
UCD-DLMOD-MIB::dlmodNextIndex.0 = INTEGER: 1

που έχει και αυτό που σου δίνει το script...

----------

